# Trivia 5/11



## luckytrim (May 11, 2020)

trivia 5/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Unlike humans, horses have a functioning appendix that digests  leaves,
leading some scientist to believe that the human appendix may  have had a
similar function. Provided



1. MLB Dept;
What team was the tenant of Ebbetts Field?
2. Who Am I ?
After I was issued a death sentence, I said ,  "What is  freedom of 
expression? Without the freedom to offend, it ceases to  exist"... BTW , My 
works have been short listed for the Booker Prize five  times...
3. Name that Voice ;
"Saving All My Love For You" (1985), "How Will I Know",  (1985),  "Greatest 
Love of All", (1986),
4. Which of these is NOT a Butterfly ?
  a. - Brown Argus
  b. - Checkered Skipper
  c. - Summer Tanager
  d. - Two-Tailed Pasha
5. Definition ; "S"
n ~ A pale yellow seedless grape used for raisins and wine  ...
6. "Half a league, half a league, half a league onward..." are  the opening 
lines of which 1854 narrative poem?
  a. - Walking Home
  b. - White in the Moon the Long Road Lies
  c. - The Charge of the Light Brigade
  d. - The Rime of the Ancient Mariner
7. What body of water separates the northern coast of Quebec  and Baffin 
Island ?
8.  Sylvia Plath wrote dozens, if not hundreds, of poems, but  only published 
one novel... what was it ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Yugoslavia  is gone; The territory is now seven different  countries.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Brooklyn Dodgers
2. I am  Salman Rushdie
3.  Whitney Houston
4. - c
5. Sultana
6. - c
7. Hudson Straight
8. 'The Bell Jar'

TRUTH !!
They are Serbia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Croatia, Macedonia,  Montenegro,
Slovenia, and Kosovo.


----------

